# WCA Scramble on Cstimer



## M.Sikandar (Jul 7, 2021)

I want to ask that is it possible that *WCA *Scramble has only one move cross .




when I was practicing at home by WCA Scramble on Cstimer I Found this. In this Scramble cross is already done except aligning Remaining.
is it possible or Fake Scramble on Cstimer. I never See this before


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 7, 2021)

M.Sikandar said:


> I want to ask that is it possible that *WCA *Scramble has only one move cross .
> 
> 
> View attachment 16273
> ...


The only regulation regarding 3x3 scrambles is 4b3


> 4b3) Specification for a scramble program: An official scramble sequence must produce a random state from all states that require at least 2 moves to solve


There is nothing illegal about this scramble. All 3x3 WCA scrambles are random state, meaning that a computer would generate a random state of a 3x3 puzzle then generate a scramble to get the cube to said random state. just because this random state happens to have a solved cross doesn't mean it's illegal, its just uncommon.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 7, 2021)

I had an OH scramble that had 2 cross pieces solved, 2 free pairs and 1 pair already solved, then a pll skip


----------



## PCCuber (Jul 8, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I had an OH scramble that had 2 cross pieces solved, 2 free pairs and 1 pair already solved, then a pll skip


What was your time?


----------



## Waffles (Jul 8, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> What was your time?



28.48, I dropped the cube when AUFing


----------

